# Mxed breed?



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

ANYONE EVER OWNED A MIXED BREED PIGEON?

My friend Lana has a female roller/homing pigeon mix, I haven't seen her yet but it might have an interesting look.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a bunch of them......FERALS! I think they're very interesting looking. 
I suspect that's not what you meant.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have feral/fantail mixes and now two fantail/racer babies  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have two feral/fantail mix. They look very unusual and very pretty.

Reti


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Can you post pictures?

I'd like to see what looks like.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Can you post pictures?
> 
> I'd like to see what looks like.


Here's a couple of links to pictures .. you are looking for birds named Opal, Onyx, and Cherub. All three are feral/fantail mixes. Mom is a fantail and Dad was a feral.

http://www.rims.net/2006Aug27

http://www.rims.net/2006Oct16

Terry


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a Feral blue bar type(male) and iranian high flying tumbler white(Female) mix. in my experiences mixing a feral and a "white" breed dont mix well. almost all of the babies that had the fathers colering died from disease but the white one always survived and was bigger. I think they died from paratythoid. One of them that i have is a good flyer but it comes short and after a couple hours or so seperates from the group and comes back down. The reason is because iranian high flyers are supposed to be bred with otehr IHF because they fly with the tip of their feathers which is why they have such long primary feathers and such. when translated They describe them they say they are " stretched". so since they are not as big as long as the others it gets tired more easily thus reducing performance. She is a very very smart bird however, and im not saying she is not a bad flyer because she really is. Also, the mother can do flips but since the father was a feral he couldnt. The offspring did not either.

this is what she looks like:
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/halox20...76460762398778650/photo/294928804341473191/14


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> this is what she looks like:
> http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/IafQCoXEa1Na/__sr_/c6b7.jpg?


I wasn't able to access the link ..

Terry


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I wasn't able to access the link ..
> 
> Terry


oh sory, i fixed it here it is now:

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/halox20...76460762398778650/photo/294928804341473191/14


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks a very pretty bird! Thanks for fixing the link.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What a lovely bird!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Here's a couple of links to pictures .. you are looking for birds named Opal, Onyx, and Cherub. All three are feral/fantail mixes. Mom is a fantail and Dad was a feral.
> 
> http://www.rims.net/2006Aug27
> 
> ...


I luv CHerub! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Pretty! Never seen a pigeon with such amazing clolouring!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks a very pretty bird! Thanks for fixing the link.
> 
> Terry


no problem =) She has such BIG eyes . like really really big lol. if i look at her straight ahead i can see the other side of the loft through her eyes magnified!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Clint, she is a beautiful, sweet-looking pigeon. I love the dark spots on the white.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I dont mix breed as down the line it will become feral. If you are mix breeding to improve a certain caracter then its a good idea.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*mixing breeds . . .*

Warriec . . . . i understand what you mean and agree whole heartedly.

I knew some flyers in NY who mixed homers with tipplers. They wanted birds with the speed and homing instinct of the homers and the stamina and high flying ability of the tippler.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Clint, she is a beautiful, sweet-looking pigeon. I love the dark spots on the white.


oh shes sweet alright =p lol, she takes on her father, after everyones done eating or food becomes in low quantity after they are fed she starts attacking everyone! =p


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hamza said:


> I luv CHerub! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Pretty! Never seen a pigeon with such amazing clolouring!


Thank you, Hamza! Cherub is now known to be a male for sure and has kind of taken up with an older racing pigeon lady. He is a truly gorgeous bird.

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice birds, Opal looks pretty unique.

But abisai does have a point about crossbreeding to get the best of two seperate breeds, I've read about a certain dog breed called the Beagle harrier, both were cross bred to get the best of both breeds which were:

The beagle's excellent sense of smell and the harrier is also known for being a fast runner. One thing about mixed breed dogs is they're easier to train and have a better temperment, I don't about pigeons being that way but I have feeling it's somewhat close.


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Crossbreeds*

*I am interested in crossbreeds.*


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

i've mixed one of my cappuccines wit a helmet, than a flight (that was mixed already, its and offspring from a flight and a helmet) with an indian fantail....now i got a russian tumbler with a cappuccine and maybe an indian fantail with another cappuccine


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

X3MTM said:


> i've mixed one of my cappuccines wit a helmet, than a flight (that was mixed already, its and offspring from a flight and a helmet) with an indian fantail....now i got a russian tumbler with a cappuccine and maybe an indian fantail with another cappuccine


ANd wat abt the results?


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Crossbreeds?*

*Yes, I own quite a few Crossbreeds. I'd like to see a picture or more of that Racing Homer/Roller crossbreed. If you could please send it to: [email protected]*


----------

